# Scala IDE



## Gas (9. Feb 2010)

Was gibt es für empfehlenswerte IDEs für Scala?
Bisher benutze ich Eclipse. Allerdings bin ich da nicht besonders überzeugt...
Imports funktionieren nicht automatisch, strg+space gibt mir nicht wie gewohnt die Standardklassen (bzw. allgemein keine so schöne Übersicht wie man es sonst mit Java gewohnt ist), etc.

Wie ist da Netbeans? Ist Netbeans da besser?
Oder gibt es noch etwas anderes/besseres?


----------



## Siassei (9. Feb 2010)

Servus Gas,

leider gibt es noch keine Plugins für IDE's, die den gewohnten Komfort bieten, denn wir gewohnt sind. Ich persönliche setze Netbeans ein. Das liegt aber nicht an Scala alleine. Für mich sind die Sprachen Java, C++, Python und natürlich der Swing-Designer am besten gelösst. Aber das ist eine persönliche Einschätzung. Ich war vorher von Netbeans und Eclipse hin und her gerissen und schau immer wieder mal bei Eclipse rein 

Mittlerweile benutze ich für alles Maven. Die Integration in Netbeans ist sehr gut und die Anleitungen auf der Apache-Site sind eins a. Maven besitzt den großen Vorteil, dass du von der IDE unabhängig bist. Sprich, du könntest bis zur Brotzeit in Netbeans arbeiten und danach in Eclipse 

Gruß,
  Thomas


----------



## Gas (9. Feb 2010)

Danke. 
Dann werde ich mir wohl mal das Scala Plugin für NetBeans ansehen.
NetBeans benutze ich bisher nur für PHP.

Habe eh vor mich in Maven einzuarbeiten, dann wäre das ja eine gute Gelegenheit.


----------



## Landei (9. Feb 2010)

Kann ich bestätigen, das NetBeans-Plugin funktioniert zur Zeit am besten (auch wenn die Installation ein wenig umständlich ist)


----------



## byte (9. Feb 2010)

Das Intellij IDEA Scala Plugin soll sehr gut sein. Habs aber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Ein Keks (9. Feb 2010)

das IntelliJ plugin ist nicht weiter als das von Netbeans und IntelliJ ist einfach extrem gewöhnungsbedürftig (nicht übertrieben :autsch
und ob netbeans oder eclipse is ne persönliche entscheidung (so viel machen sich die plugins nicht...können beide leider nur nen bruchteil der java-varianten) netbeans ist stabiler und unterstreicht einem nicht richtige sachen rot (das is bei eclipse seeehr nervig (noch nerviger ist allerdings wenn auf einmal die syntax hervorhebung aussetzt...)) allerdings ist die installation echt ein wenig umständlich (wieso darf beim scala pfad eigentlich kein leerzeichen drin sein ???:L)
würd eher zum netbeans plugin raten aber es ist auch (leider) nicht perfekt
aber IntelliJ kann ich nicht empfehlen wenn man damit noch nicht gearbeitet hat


----------



## Gas (10. Feb 2010)

Hab mir gestern mal das Scala Plugin für NetBeans geladen.
Installieren fande ich jetzt nicht so kompliziert. Gut es ginge bestimmt einfacher, aber naja...
Das ich im Pfad keine Leerzeichen haben darf, fand ich auch etwas doof. Allerdings scheint dies ein Bug im Scala Plugin für NetBeans zu sein. So stand es zumindest im Scala Plugin Wiki das ich benutzt habe um das Plugin zu installieren.

Mal hoffen, dass in Zukunft mal alles ähnlich wie bei Java gewohnt funktioniert. Wäre zumindest super.


----------



## ... (10. Feb 2010)

Ein Keks hat gesagt.:


> (wieso darf beim scala pfad eigentlich kein leerzeichen drin sein ???:L)


weil jedes sinnvolle OS keine Leerzeichen als Pfade akzeptiert !


----------



## byte (10. Feb 2010)

Ein Keks hat gesagt.:


> das IntelliJ plugin ist nicht weiter als das von Netbeans und IntelliJ ist einfach extrem gewöhnungsbedürftig (nicht übertrieben :autsch



Das IntelliJ Scala Plugin wird von JetBrains entwickelt und hat nix mit dem Netbeans Scala Plugin zu tun.

Was genau findest Du denn an Intellij IDEA so gewöhnungsbedürftig? Hab mich selbst vor kurzem in IDEA eingearbeitet (vorher 8 Jahre nur Eclipse benutzt). Heute ist es meine erste Wahl in Sachen IDE.


----------



## bygones (10. Feb 2010)

byte hat gesagt.:


> Das IntelliJ Scala Plugin wird von JetBrains entwickelt und hat nix mit dem Netbeans Scala Plugin zu tun.
> 
> Was genau findest Du denn an Intellij IDEA so gewöhnungsbedürftig? Hab mich selbst vor kurzem in IDEA eingearbeitet (vorher 8 Jahre nur Eclipse benutzt). Heute ist es meine erste Wahl in Sachen IDE.



gibts das Scala plugin auf fuer die community edition ?


----------



## byte (11. Feb 2010)

Jup. Gibts auch für die kostenlose Free Edition. Man muss es aber afaik nachträglich installieren über Einstellungen -> Plugins.


----------



## Ein Keks (11. Feb 2010)

> weil jedes sinnvolle OS keine Leerzeichen als Pfade akzeptiert !


win7 ist also sinnlos? :autsch: (der programm-ordner für x86 programme hat leider ein leerzeichen...)



			
				byte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das IntelliJ Scala Plugin wird von JetBrains entwickelt und hat nix mit dem Netbeans Scala Plugin zu tun.


hab ich doch gar nicht behauptet (oder ist das etwa so rübergekommen?) 
es hat ungefähr den gleichen stand, was den Funtkionsumfang betrifft.



			
				byte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was genau findest Du denn an Intellij IDEA so gewöhnungsbedürftig?


ich finde es gewöhnungsbedürftig, das ist eine rein subjektive meinung (und ich will jetzt keine diskursion über IDEs anfangen, davon gibts zum einen schon genug und zum anderen ist das der falsche thread dafür)


> aber IntelliJ kann ich nicht empfehlen wenn man damit noch nicht gearbeitet hat


ok ich geb zu, da hab ich vllt etwas übertrieben, aber ich war grad etwas angekotzt nachdem mir IntelliJ ein paar sehr merkwürdige fehlermeldungen um die ohren gehauen hat (bei richtigem code...)
=> IntelliJ wems gefällt - ich bleib bei eclipse und netbeans


----------



## Siassei (11. Feb 2010)

Offtopic:


Ein Keks hat gesagt.:


> win7 ist also sinnlos? :autsch: (der programm-ordner für x86 programme hat leider ein leerzeichen...)


Und somit alle Windows-Versionen  Intern bentutze Windows schon immer Programe Files und nicht Programme, wie es viele gewohnt wahren.
Lang lebe Linux


----------



## Ein Keks (11. Feb 2010)

Siassei hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lang lebe Linux


funktionieren halt leider recht viele programme nicht drauf (vorallem spiele^^)
aber stimmt schon so was kann echt nur bei windows passieren


----------



## byte (12. Feb 2010)

Hier ein aktueller Post zu dem Thema von Stackoverflow:

What are the good Scala IDEs at the start of 2010? - Stack Overflow

Fazit: Intellij IDEA 4tw


----------



## Geeeee (12. Feb 2010)

Ich wähle (nicht nur) für Scala auch lieber IDEA CE
In Eclipse hab ich festgestellt, dass sich GWT- und Scala-Plugin nicht sehr gut verstehen. Nach Installation des Scalaplugins hab ich nicht mehr wirklich produktiv arbeiten können:
(File-)Search -> Exception
springen zu Codestellen aus Konsole -> Exception
evtl. noch mehr, aber da hat das Plugin schon wieder den Ausgang aus Eclipse gezeigt bekommen 

Die Exception kamen dabei komischerweise aus dem GWT-Plugin, aber das ging vorher ohne Probleme. Es kann auch am zu aktivierenen JDT Weaving (für das Scalaplugin) liegen, aber will mich da nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.

btw.
*vote for workspace specific plugin activation in eclipse*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 6946 (4. Feb 2011)

Ich habe mal alle drei IDEs für Scala probiert (Eclipse, Idea, Netbeans) und vermisse bei allen dreien eine Sache. Ich würde gern Scala einsetzen, muss aber derlei JARs mit Java-Klassen einbinden und fände es entsprechend ganz toll, wenn die Code-Completion (inklusive Auto-Import) auch für die Klassen der eingebundenen JARs funktionieren würde. Tut es aber scheinbar bei keiner der IDEs, da funzt es bestenfalls mit Scala-eigenen Klassen. Mach ich irgendwas verkehrt oder geht das tatsächlich nicht? Erschwert das Arbeiten nämlich nicht unwesentlich und das ist schade, da ich mir erhoffte, in Scala schneller und eleganter zum Ziel zu kommen.


----------



## hamsterofdeath (14. Mrz 2011)

du machst was falsch, die imports funktionieren beim idea-plugin schon seit mind. 1 jahr. bei betebans & eclipse weiss ich es nicht, ich nehme es aber stark an.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 6946 (15. Mrz 2011)

Na das klingt doch gut, dann hab ich ja doch noch Hoffnung  Kannst du mir nen Tipp geben, wie das klappt? In Eclipse hack ich normalerweise auf Strg+Leertaste und der zeigt mir Varianten zum Vervollständigen (inklusive nötiger Imports, wenn es sich um eine Klasse handelt), in Idea bekomm ich bei Strg+Leertaste bzw. Strg+Shift+Leertaste nur kurz ein "No suggestions" zu sehen. Beispiel: Ich habe eine Klasse oder Methode und will eine neue Variable anlegen (val asd = new ...), aber da passiert irgendwie gar nix. Vielleicht hast du ja spontan ne Idee, woran es liegt (falsche Tastenkombination, falsche Einstellung, falsches whatever).


----------

